# Is this a hybrid Ruby Red?



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to get some opinions if my Aulonocara Ruby Red is actually a hybrid. From all of the pictures I have seen posted and from looking at the pictures under the profile section the Ruby Red's have a white dorsal fin, mine has a black dorsal fin.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It's most likely that all Ruby Reds are hybrids anyway.

Just call him a Red Peacock and enjoy.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great looking fish!!


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Joea said:


> It's most likely that all Ruby Reds are hybrids anyway.
> 
> Just call him a Red Peacock and enjoy.


Ruby Reds are German selective bred fish ...and that is a Ruby Red, not a hybrid. Recesive genes can sometimes show different little things on one's fish.

That is one beautiful male, enjoy!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> Ruby Reds are German selective bred fish ...and that is a Ruby Red, not a hybrid. Recesive genes can sometimes show different little things on one's fish.


When these fish were imported from Germany by Peter Rubin a few years back, the theory was that the Ruby Red (Rubescens or Rubin) was supposedly line bred from the Maleri Island race of _Aulonocara _sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri". The German Red was supposedly line-bred from the Chipoka race of _Aulonocara _sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri". This theory has never actually been proven.

In a perfect world, these two lines would have remained pure, but confusion of the two variants and careless breeding has flooded the market with hybrids, if they weren't hybrids to begin with (many suspect they were).


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I love the fish (great color), I just wish he wasn't so aggressive.


----------

